# Found a Leica M2



## foundone (Jul 18, 2015)

Hello!

So, I've come across an older camera (in which I know very little about) while cleaning the attic of my fiances grandmothers home. 
From what I can tell it's a Leica M2, but it has all kinds of stuff with it including a separate lens. Everything is in great condition, I just want to learn more about it before I try to sell it to a good home. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/IMG]


----------



## manny212 (Jul 18, 2015)

Looks to be in great shape ,  will make some collector quite happy . Check around to see what the going rate for this is ( ballpark ) . I imagine it will be a nice sum .


----------



## manny212 (Jul 18, 2015)

Post over in Buy and sell at Fred miranda site . 

FM Forums


----------



## desertrattm2r12 (Dec 12, 2015)

NICE camera. I had one in the 1970s but let it go. I would get another one but they are too danged expensive. Which is a good thing, in your case. In the old days a lot of hot shot pro news photographers considered the M2 to be "the" camera and the M3 was for faux foto posers. Truth is, they are both fabulous.


----------

